# Chicken on a beer can anyone!



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys!

Tonight is the day I try my first chicken on a beer can ever! I have two 2kg small chickens that will be fitted with Rickard's Dark cans, rubbed with BBQ chicken spices. After that they will sit on the BBQ for around 1h15-1h30 while getting smoked by Jack Daniel's wood pellets!

All of this is gonna be served with garlic bread and shrimps, and baby back ribs on the grill!

What's your thought on chicken on a can?

PS.: speaking of JD's, do any of you guys have good recipes with Jack Daniel's? Sauces, dressings, anything?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Make sure to add your seasoning/herbs/butter into the beer can.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Also part of the plan! I drilled holes on the top of the can to maximise evaporation and added about 10ml of chicken BBQ spices per bottle!

Thanks!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

You need to drink about 1/3 of the beer, rub the chicken with spices salt pepper, roasted garlic, take a rosemary stalk and put it in the beer can. Place off the fire for about 2 hours....it is a beautiful thing. Even better if you can smoke with pecan wood!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I tried it with Jack Daniel's wood pellets this time. Next time will be apple wood!


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I do beer can chickens, always comes out good. I have never added seasoning to the beer, what a great idea!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I've done a few of them also, and I have found it also helps to put some of your seasoning on the inside cavity of the chicken, and cut either an onion or potato in half and stick it in the neck to keep the flavor locked in. Enjoy!!!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guy, the chicken turned out to be outstanding! My friend, who happens to be a graduated cook, loved them! He made some nice baby back ribs to compliment the chicken!

Probably the best chicken I've ever had! Pictures to come!


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

I've never done this, I use to be a vegetarian for a decade, and was wondering does it matter what type of beer is used?


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Supposedly not.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

OK I'll probably use Guinness unless someone has a different recommendation


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Darkavenger said:


> OK I'll probably use Guinness unless someone has a different recommendation


Ok...I can see why you would want to use a Guiness...it is a great beer...but I think Guiness is better served in a well chilled pint glass than up the carcass of a chicken!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> Thanks guy, the chicken turned out to be outstanding! My friend, who happens to be a graduated cook, loved them! He made some nice baby back ribs to compliment the chicken!
> 
> Probably the best chicken I've ever had! Pictures to come!


 Here are pics from my lastest Man party!








The prep is the key!








That is a german Pilsner,my wife picked up on sale...it was good but it was better with the chickens!








Ready for the grill!!








Being from Texas I smoked the entrails as well, heart,liver gizzards! they were real tasty. Just a little snack while waiting on the chicken! Well, that is basically how I did it!


----------

